# New Legoland Park Opening in Florida



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 8, 2011)

New Legoland Park Opening in Florida - by Mitch Stacy/Associated Press/MSNBC TODAY Travel

Richard


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 9, 2011)

http://florida.legoland.com/


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 10, 2011)

Legoland Keeps Touch of Cypress Gardens - With a Lego Touch - by Sara K. Clarke/Orlando Sentinel


This article appeared in the Saturday South Florida Sun-Sentinel (10/8). I was unable to find a link online. I sent an email to Sara requesting a link, and here it is.


Richard


----------



## gnorth16 (Oct 10, 2011)

*We will try it in May...*

Something a bit different.  We are planning to spend a day there, but I sure hope they have some deals on.  Prices are that of a "premium" park.  Let's see how the entertainment value compares to Sea World, WDW's parks and Busch Gardens...

Has anyone been to the one in CA?


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 10, 2011)

We bought 3-Month Passes to the one in California a couple years ago (for about $65 each, through Costco).  We went quite a few times on two separate trips, and the kids loved it.  (We liked it, too.)  It's geared to the younger kids (like 3-6), although there are things for other ages as well.

If it's anything like the one in California, you could "do it" in a day.  We enjoyed going back several times, but I think many would be bored doing more than a couple days.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 10, 2011)

Last time we went, we all came back with pink eye, lol! Now we don't go to parks without hand sanitizer.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.newschief.com/article/20...olders-get-sneak-peak-before-Saturday-opening


Don't expect much of a Ski show. It's geared to children.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/local/polk/built-for-kids,-legoland-aims-to-please-101411


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 15, 2011)

*LegoLand 10-15-11*

http://www.cfnews13.com/article/new...and-Florida-welcomes-its-first-guests?cid=rss


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.newschief.com/article/20111016/NEWS/110165014/1021?Title=Legoland-open-for-business


This mornings Winter Haven News Chief (Our local)


----------



## Mjpierce (Oct 17, 2011)

We just bought 1 day tickets for Legoland Florida for the four of us.  We used a link through Mousesavers that gave us 1 free child's ticket for each adult ticket.  It saved us $110 dollars!  
Just follow the directions below. (The link listed is not in the members only section at Mousesavers, so I don't think I'm breaking any rules.)

_Pepsi Promo

Buy one adult ticket, get a FREE child ticket. Use this special link and code 11090601. You can only buy one pair at a time. If you want more than one free child ticket, you'll have to order one adult, one child with the special link and code, finalize that order and then start again. Tickets expire 5/31/12._


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 18, 2011)

I know it's a park designed more for kids and families, but I want to see it anyway. They have a 'Senior Garden Pass' that's pretty good.  It's good for a whole year, includes parking, but is only good on weekdays. It cost less than the cost of a 1-day senior ticket w/ parking. Good for 60+.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 8, 2012)

Has anyone been to the FL Legoland yet?  If so, what did you think?


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't plan on going unless we have an Alumni meeting of original employees. From what I can see it's doing very well. There have been a few days they had to close park because it was full and we have had some traffic problems.


----------



## horsecreek (Jan 9, 2012)

*Was there during Christmas.*

Florida's legoland can be seen easily in one day.  Everything is new and clean.  California's legoland is larger and more established.  I got the pepsi discount, one kid free with each adult purchase.

I was glad to see that food/snack prices were reasonable. 

My kids are 8 years old and were able to go on all the big kid rides; they are also >42".  There are plenty of rides and play areas for the younger ones too.

We will continue to visit Legoland in California but doubt we will return to the one in Florida, it just didn't have any wow factor, it seems more like an 
abbreviated version.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2012)

horsecreek said:


> Florida's legoland can be seen easily in one day.  Everything is new and clean.  California's legoland is larger and more established.  I got the pepsi discount, one kid free with each adult purchase.
> 
> We also liked the California Legoland Park this is a great place to visit for children under six and seniors citizens.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 24, 2012)

*Water Park*

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/local/polk/legoland-water-park-012412


----------



## amycurl (Mar 1, 2012)

> We just bought 1 day tickets for Legoland Florida for the four of us. We used a link through Mousesavers that gave us 1 free child's ticket for each adult ticket. It saved us $110 dollars!
> Just follow the directions below. (The link listed is not in the members only section at Mousesavers, so I don't think I'm breaking any rules.)
> 
> Pepsi Promo
> ...



Does anyone have a new code? We'll be headed down later this month and would love to save some $. The link is still active, but this code will no longer work.   or if you have another angle on discounts, I would love to hear them! 

Also, does anyone have any food rec's while inside the park?


----------



## amycurl (Mar 1, 2012)

Found the original Mousesavers link:
http://www.mousesavers.com/legolandflorida.html#aaa

A few of those still work, so....never mind.


----------

